# non-skid deck and Eureka Fluid Film test



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

2 weeks ago I layed down a coating of fluid film on my non-skid deck of my bay boat....the boat has been under the hickory trees in my yard and had gotten pretty nasty with bird dropping and also me and the wife climbing in and out of the boat getting it ready for our 10 day vacation to Mexico Beach Fl, 

after everything has been loaded I took the hose and rinsed the decks and hatches off and all I can say is WOW!!!!!!!

looks just like it came from the factory again....

I applied it just like woodys wax wet the decks, spayed a LIGHT coating of fluid film over the deck, used a soft bristle brush to mop it completely over all the decks and hatches....20 minutes later we rinsed the decks good and let it air dry...

it dont get much better than this stuff for keeping a non-skid deck clean 

oh, and the aerosol can of fluid film was $9.69 including tax.....and with what I used of the can, I imagine I can get 10-15 applications __________________


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Fluid Film is excellent stuff but this is a new one. Did you do it just for keeping it clean while under the trees? How slippery was it? I don't need to use it but just curious..


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I have used fluid film on everything i own and my customers for the last 14 years. best stuff on the planet.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

I first heard about it over at "the Hull truth"....it was described as an excellent cheaper alternative to woody wax for keeping your non-skid clean .....after it air dries you can re-wet the deck and its not slippery bare footed or with crocs or deck shoes....I intentionally left the boat where I did knowing what was going to happen, and it performed just as described...the deck just rinsed completely clean....and I've been told it makes clean up after a days fishing a snap....blood, bait and any other mess just rinses away.....

dont know how good this pix is, but this an hour after I rinsed it today...so white it almost blinds ya....


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Is this the stuff advertised as a undercoat ?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I LOVE FluidFilm, but have NEVER heard of using it in this manner. It makes sense though since Fluid Film is just lanolin and lanolin is some magical stuff! Plus it is a natural product so it is pretty environmentally friendly (as friendly as raising sheep can be!)

I just used the last of my Woody's Wax and I will definitely try this next time.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

This is new one on me!!! I'm all for keeing the non-skid clean. Where do you get this stuff?:whistling:


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

yes....primary purpose is undercoating and corrosion preventative 

http://www.fluid-film.com/

I was luck enuff to find it at a local tractor dealership..they have a product locator on their website...I know Granger carries their product also....use SPARINGLY !!! a little goes a LOOOONG way!!!

Start with a clean deck.....wet deck....mist over with fluid film, soft bristle brush to spread product...10 minutes and rinse off...let air dry...done....took less than 5 minutes to appy to my entire deck and hatches....

feel free to respond back with your experiences with the product


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got mine in after ordering on amazon.com for a little leas than $10 a can. Going to use it on electrical stuff and the deck!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a new use for me too. I also would have thought it would have been slippery. Thank You for the test.


----------

